# Help with headlight and horn on my Columbia Thunderbolt



## alecboliver (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi!  I'm having trouble with one of my headlights and my horn.  This is my first restoration by the way.  
First is the easy one: my headlight.  I put two D size batteries in both lights and the one on the left worked but the one on the right didn't.  I tried taking out the light bulb to replace it and couldn't figure it out.
Second is the horn.  I opened up the tank and found an ancient battery inside leaking acid.  The mechanism seems like its still intact, so I figure it should work.  I tried putting a new battery in and it didn't work.  Any help would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## serg (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi! Clear ALL contacts of a rust. On a small horn there is an adjusting bolt - use it.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 13, 2011)

Is the battery backwards?
Definitely run some sandpaper on the battery contacts and even pull the wire out of the cinch and clean that. Then put your battery in and hold the button while you run the horn adjuster bolt all the way in and slowly out. Unless it's seized up, you should get a steady tone somewhere along the adjustment. It will startle you when it starts working as these buggers are loud in your hand


----------



## alecboliver (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll try that out


----------

